# First Hummingbird - Does this make a birder/birdographer?



## waday (Aug 22, 2015)

Walked by the door to the deck and spotted a hummingbird flying around our flowers. I made some weird or odd dorky noise, and flew into the living room to grab my camera. Scared the bleep out of my wife and dog.

The camera had my 50mm on it, but I had no time to change it. I put it in shutter priority, picked 1/2000 sec, and took 4 pictures. This was the best and most in focus. It's a heavy crop/heavy sharpening, but I think it's pretty good for being through glass. 

Does this make a birder?


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, and no.
A Birder would have recognized the weird/dorky noise ... but a bird Photographer would not have issue with scaring other humans just to get an image of a bird ... a real bird Photographer has a long lens on the camera sitting ready to to get an image at any time (mine is on a monopod beside the back door to the deck).

This is just the start of your adventure ... nice shot with a 50mm.


----------



## Designer (Aug 22, 2015)

waday said:


> Does this make a birder?


Yes, you're hooked now.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup, the fact that you jumped up, made the weird noise, scared family members............YOU ARE CERTIFIED!  Birdographer.  

Nice and natural shot.


----------



## waday (Aug 22, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Yes, and no.
> A Birder would have recognized the weird/dorky noise ... but a bird Photographer would not have issue with scaring other humans just to get an image of a bird ... a real bird Photographer has a long lens on the camera sitting ready to to get an image at any time (mine is on a monopod beside the back door to the deck).
> 
> This is just the start of your adventure ... nice shot with a 50mm.



Thanks! That's a good idea to keep it ready. Now that I know they like our flowers, I'll have to keep it handy. My dog will be thankful she doesn't have to be my test subject for the next few days, haha!



Designer said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Does this make a birder?
> ...



I was afraid of that...



JacaRanda said:


> Yup, the fact that you jumped up, made the weird noise, scared family members............YOU ARE CERTIFIED!  Birdographer.
> 
> Nice and natural shot.



Woo! I'm a birder!  Thanks!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 22, 2015)

Pretty sure you need one of those silly hats first.. then it's official.  Lol

Nice shot though.. those hummingbirds are wicked fast.  Little bastages.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2015)

When You walk in the water with boots and socks on,Walk through or hide in bush with a hornets nest,lay down in mud or maybe even float out to see on drift wood its time to go talk to some one but so far you seem ok. Nice Shot


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Pretty sure you need one of those silly hats first.. then it's official.  Lol
> 
> Nice shot though.. those hummingbirds are wicked fast.  Little bastages.


I actually think I have one of those hats somehwere around here.... 

Thanks!



DarkShadow said:


> When You walk in the water with boots and socks on,Walk through or hide in bush with a hornets nest,lay down in mud or maybe even float out to see on drift wood its time to go talk to some one but so far you seem ok. Nice Shot


Ahaha.. that sounds like an adventure! Thanks!


----------



## baturn (Aug 23, 2015)

waday said:


> hanks! That's a good idea to keep it ready. Now that I know they like our flowers, I'll have to keep it handy. My dog will be thankful she doesn't have to be my test subject for the next few days, haha



Until this post, I thought you had a chance. Now you will find that there is no such thing as long enough glass.


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2015)

baturn said:


> Until this post, I thought you had a chance. Now you will find that there is no such thing as long enough glass.


Yay! I can bug my wife for more gear! 

Now aside from the 5DMkIII and various lenses, I'll have to include a 7DMkII and some long glass.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 23, 2015)

waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure you need one of those silly hats first.. then it's official.  Lol
> ...


Good deal.  I guess the hat thing is mandatory.  The safari beige is acceptable but I think you get extra bonus cred for camo.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Good deal. I guess the hat thing is mandatory. The safari beige is acceptable but I think you get extra bonus cred for camo.


I only have safari beige…


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 23, 2015)

waday said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Good deal. I guess the hat thing is mandatory. The safari beige is acceptable but I think you get extra bonus cred for camo.
> ...


Well buck up little camper.  Christmas will be here before you know it.  Lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 23, 2015)

Might as well face it you're addicted to Hummz!


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


That's true.. Our budget should allow a 7DMkII... body cap. 



JacaRanda said:


> Might as well face it you're addicted to Hummz!


I like being addicted! It's fun!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2015)

Man if I hit the lotto for millions, B&H would have to ship out my stuff in  some Peterbilt Big Rigs.And my wife would say what about the mansion we wanted and talked about,umm I don't remember that conversation.


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Man if I hit the lotto for millions, B&H would have to ship out my stuff in  some Peterbilt Big Rigs.And my wife would say what about the mansion we wanted and talked about,umm I don't remember that conversation.


Buy a condo in NYC and rent it out. You'd easily make several thousand a month. New cameras galore!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2015)

Thats true, NYC  is Very Expensive to live but a cool city to visit.


----------



## Jasii (Aug 24, 2015)

This is a neat shot with a 50mm on a very tricky subject. Loved the way the post panned out even better 
Jasii


----------



## waday (Aug 24, 2015)

Jasii said:


> This is a neat shot with a 50mm on a very tricky subject. Loved the way the post panned out even better
> Jasii


Thanks!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok, so, in the spirit of totally having your back.

First, you show the significant other this:

Nikon - AF-S NIKKOR 800mm f/5.6E FL ED VR Super-Telephoto Lens for Select Nikon Cameras - Black

Tell her about your lifelong dream of being a reknowned birder, etc, yada yada... 

And then, you tell her.. but you know what honey?  I could get by with just this:

Woodland Camouflage Ripstop Bush Boonie Hat, Vietnam Era Hot Weather Fishing Hat - 7 - Woodland Camouflage Ripstop - Newegg.com

Shazaam.

Lol


----------



## waday (Aug 24, 2015)

@robbins.photo, you're a freaking genius! I'll have a camo hat before I know it!

Also, will birds be afraid of a body walking around with no head? If I have a camouflage hat, I'm assuming my head will disappear?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 24, 2015)

waday said:


> @robbins.photo, you're a freaking genius! I'll have a camo hat before I know it!
> 
> Also, will birds be afraid of a body walking around with no head? If I have a camouflage hat, I'm assuming my head will disappear?


Lol..  Well most of them probably grew up with the tale of the headless birder so guessing you'll be ok.

If you want total stealth mode search for a gilly suit.  Lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------

